# Mothers Day 2007



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

As Many of us are aware _Mothers day _ is particular hard, compared to all the other holidays there are. 
That's because it reminds us of what we don't have, or are trying to achieve, some of us may have been pregnant and had that chance of being a mummy taken from us to soon, that makes this day particular difficult for it reminds us of what we had.

*So how do you survive this day * 
Do you bury yourself under the duvet ? escape to the countryside with your partner
Do you face it head on with family or friends 
what will you be doing 

Whatever you do, you can either share it here or just leave a message for others 
who On this day of all days may need your loving support just a bit more than today or yesterday.

Thinking of everyone here, at FF
Who has suffered and will find Mothers day Particular hard this year,​
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Love and hugs from me to everyone on this site especially all those still waiting to be Mummies, all the Mummies who have lost their precious babies, and all those who have lost their special Mums.

I hope that next year you _all _ have your dreams come true. 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what a lovely thread.

Lots of love and big  to all my FF's, to those who have lost mums or bubbas.  To everyone wanting to be a mummy lets hope we are celebrating this time next year 

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*I am working Nights this year so should make it easier, Last year we were at the FF meet and that was lovely

Thinking of all my Friends here and praying your day isn't to sad 
And for my friends who have their miracles 
I want you to have a fantastic time give those little ones a big squisshy hug from me *

~Dizzi~


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I cant believe how much today has affected me  

I have been really emotional over the past few days - everywhere I go - tescos, b&Q theres all big signs about mothers day.  Of course I am so happy for anyone who is lucky enough to be celebrating it and I say that hand on heart.  However, for me this year has not been the best anyway as my life is so not what I want it to be.  I am approaching 40, no sign of any babies and no mum to go and see and make a fuss of.  I dont feel partiularly old but I think the thought of turning 40 and still not having a family is really getting to me. 

Most of my friends are doing lovely things today and being spoilt - but for me it just another Sunday.  I will of course pop down the grave and lay some flowers for mum-but its not the same as popping round and giving them to her and giving a hug  

Anyway im sorry ive had a ramble there - I just woke up in tears which is so unlike me and just felt the need to write it all down and try and get it out of my system.

Love to everyone who may struggle today  

Debs xxx


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Have tried to come up with the right words to say to those who have yet to be as fortunate as myself so I just send you love, happiness and hope for the future.

Love
Karen
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Debs said:


> I cant believe how much today has affected me
> 
> I have been really emotional over the past few days - everywhere I go - tescos, b&Q theres all big signs about mothers day. Of course I am so happy for anyone who is lucky enough to be celebrating it and I say that hand on heart. However, for me this year has not been the best anyway as my life is so not what I want it to be. I am approaching 40, no sign of any babies and no mum to go and see and make a fuss of. I dont feel partiularly old but I think the thought of turning 40 and still not having a family is really getting to me.
> 
> ...


Debs, your post pulled at my heart this morning - I can't send you a big enough squeeze  this morning, with love & thoughts for you today, love Amanda xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

For you Debs










Love Kim xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you girls - im sorry I was just feeling so miserable this morning and your hugs and love have helped  

Thanks again.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Debs sending you the biggest hug mate, it does pull so hard at the heart doesn't it.

I really wish both our lives were different, it does seem so unfair, I would have loved to have been a mummy by the time I was 40, I have longed for the day to be called 'mummy'  

I know I always wish it and think it, but maybe, just maybe next year we will be there hun, I truely hope so.

Take care Debs, you are very much in my thoughts today  x x

Love and loads of hugs winging there way to you from me
Jo
x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Jo said:


> Love and loads of hugs winging there way to you from me
> Jo
> x x x


and from me to you babe


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Debs 

I too have just laid Flowers at Mum's grave - and so wish she was hear for me to spoil  

If i could have one wish today - it would be that all my FF's get their dream in whichever way they choose 

Love to you all

Debs xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

My first thoughts as I woke this morning were of FF and all the lovely lovely ladies who are going to find today hard.

My 1 wish today would also be that ALL my FF buddies will have their dream come true before this day next year.

Love and Hugs to you all - you deserve to be happy

Much love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just wanted to send big  to all my ff buddies and to those who are still awaiting their longed for miracle.

Debs - big big  to you. Open a bottle and get some choc 

thinking of all those without their mums

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to send all those without their mum's today lots of hugs  

Debs sending you an extra special  matey  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Debs
My heart goes out to you and I wish you send you lots of love and cuddles and I am so sorry.
Reading the posts as ever has me in tears and I so wish that everyones hopes and dreams come true.
Today I feel so much for all the ones so desparte to be mums and to the ones who have lost their own mums.
I have left a message for a friend who has recently lost hers and am feeling sad today for my Mum as we lost my brother 9 years ago.
I am also waiting for the mother in law to arrive who was so terrible to us a few months ago but have decided to forgive and forget but I now have tears streaming down my face and do feel so emotional for myself and others and especially this fantastic web site.
Not sure what else to say other than I am thinking about you all.
Its quite strange at 42 going on 43 that I have a chance of being a mum for the second time this time next year by the kindness of people willing to donate their eggs.  I have been through a lot of heartache and pain but feel that might be coming to an end.
If I had a magic wand you would all be pg tomorrow and I would even sacrifice my chance.
Love you all.
Take care and good luck
susie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Debs (((hug))) 
Oh hun as I read your post I filled with tears - to attempt a positve spin they say Life begins at 40 for a reason you know  and my step sister proved that last year when she turned 40 in the July after 2 failed IVFs, unexplained IF she discovered she was pg and had her first baby in December, 
I know we all know someone who did such and such, but sometimes it gives you another reason to hope, I hope all my FF buddies realise their dreams of becomming parents someday somehow

As I am on nights today hasnt affected me like other days have (thankfully) I have spoken to my mum on the phone and Ive thought about my MIL who passed last April, 

Today is for me just another sunday, and the sooner the supermarkets clear the shelves the better 

Love & Hugs to our Miracle Mums on FF squeeze your babies tight love them for us.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

Just wanted to say that although Im not quite a Mummy yet I am not far off.

I promise I will never forget what it feels like when I wasnt pregnant and not a Mummy. Each year my little nephews would bring me a plant on Mothers day and say with a big smile on their face Happy Aunties Day totally oblivous to how sad I was feeling. Bless them.

I will never take for granted what I have been given, and want to send a huge hug to the girls still waiting patiently, paticularly Debs and Jo. 

Lots of love

Lou xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

I know this thread can stir up lots of different feelings for us, but i want to share my day with you.

I decided to go to church with my mum and dad this morning with it being mothers day (i've done this forever), even though i never really considered how it would affect me.
there were 2 pregnant ladies there and lots of children, normally this never bothers me (well most of the time) but it seemed to shout out to me today, the more i sat there the more i thought i was going to cry, i did manage to hold it all together but your mind runs wild when you don't want it to. i daren't look at my mum or dad or i knew i would cry, my dad later told me he was struggling as well. 
well at the end of the service they always give out a flower to all the mums but today they gave out a flower to all the ladies, so a lovely little girl gave me a flower which made my day, but my heart ached for it to be my child giving me a flower for mothers day.
until you are put in this fertility situation you never think about a day like this and how it will affect you, i would never wish these feelings on anyone but you lot are the only people who really know how it feels.

I want to thank everyone involved with FF for being my lifeline, i don't know how i would have managed without all the support i have recieved and for the opportunity to have 'me' posts without feeling like it's all i ever go on about (its the only thing i ever think about)

WHEN my IVF works in April i will continue to support everyone on this wonderful site in the way i have been supported.

THANK YOU EVERYBODY

Em XXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

SUSZY said:


> If I had a magic wand you would all be pg tomorrow and I would even sacrifice my chance.


bless you  this is what makes ff such a great place  for understanding and support 

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I want to share my day with you all too.

I knew we were having a busy day as my mum and dad my brother SIL (our surrogate)  their children and Paul's mum were coming for dinner, so got up early to start getting the dinner prepared.
On the mantlepiece were 2 cards waiting for me, I sat and opened them, and god did they make me smile, they were from 2 children that are very special in my life, our god daughter Jess and Kim's Joe , they had written in them, and just seeing it made me well up, they sit on the mantlepiece very proud .

When we found out that one of our angels was a little girl we brought a hand that holds a tealight candle, I lit that, and Paul didn't need to say anything, he could see the pain I was feeling, I was holding on to my tears very well (so I thought) until I came on here and read this thread, it makes me so sad to know there is so many girls waiting for their dreams to come true.

Then our god daughter phoned and just hearing her voice melted me, she told me she loved me lots and that was it, the tears just fell, but fell because I was happy to hear her, to feel she loves me 

Paul went out and brought me in the biggest bouquet of flowers, bless him  

After that the day went well  , they all arrived, Dan & Jess made a hard day a special day, got lots of lovely smiles and cuddles, and SIL and I couldn't stop chatting about the imminent treatment 

I hope today went OK for lots of you, I always dread Mothers Day, but today was much easier and happier then I thought it would be 

All the girls on this site are amazing people, we all have been through so much, some have got their dreams, so are making their dreams, and some still dreaming their dreams, but we are all very special people,and I really hope that we all get a chance one day to open that card from our child  

Love and hugs to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

JO ((hug))


----------

